# BKA-Studie zu Online-Durchsuchung und Skype-Ausleitung



## Newsfeed (29 Mai 2009)

Der vom BKA-Referat KI 15 verfasste 160-Seiten-Bericht "Auswirkungen gesetzlicher Neuregelungen auf die Ermittlungspraxis der Strafverfolgungsbehörden" ist ein Versuch, aus konkreten Vorfällen ein generelles Vorgehen der Polizei zu destillieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

